

How do math geniuses understand extremely hard math concepts so quickly? - smartscience
http://www.quora.com/Mathematics/How-do-math-geniuses-understand-extremely-hard-math-concepts-so-quickly

======
eli_gottlieb
I don't know if I would call myself a "math genius", but I've written a type-
theory paper so that at least involved reading the work of legitimate math
geniuses...

In my experience, you have to go at a concept from multiple angles, and work
with it by hand. A lot. You can't just do repetitive problems, it's the
variety of perspectives _combined with_ the quantity of problems worked-out
that eventually makes it click and allows your brain to form an intuition of
what this thing really _is_ and how it behaves.

